# Let's get this party started with the Jet Ski Chicken



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Left 'em biting this morning in the diversionary canal. Around 10pm. Slack tide. Water level normal. Psycho chicken Texas roach
































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Oh wow, you running a jet ski now? Very cool, I would love one to run around gavlbay and clear lake. 

I've been throwing chickboy shrimps and doing ok. Not many flounder where I'm fishing but we're picking up some trout, reds and loosing stuff to macs. Guess I should start thinking about restocking supplies before the run. Come on cool weather!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice flatties


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

10AM you mean?


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Flounder love chicken!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Yeah 10am. Fat fingers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great catch. You're gonna make JetSkiBrian jealous. That looks like a sweet ride.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

I can't wait to see the video of "The Jet Ski Chicken". Ha! This is going to be good.
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## J Park (Dec 20, 2012)

What kind of rig do you use with chicken boy?


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

That thing would make a great giveaway like you did with the yaks! :-D


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

I want to see jet ski chicken blazin' a trail across the bay. I can picture it now. Feathers flyin' and a determined attitude on that beak!
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

so what bait did you use


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

sea hunt 202 said:


> so what bait did you use


 He makes his own lures Mark, he doesn't use bait


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

He sells chicken chit for scent in assorted flavors. Shrimp works well.

The CB baits come with natural scent on them from bs or cs on the baits because CB hand loads the bags.

We do need a contest.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Rooster tails and Chicken Poop?


----------

